
Show HN: Site I Made to Learn Elm - jacobevelyn
https://pace.ninja
======
girvo
I'm doing a production site it Elm 0.18 right now; from someone who usually
leaned on React, Redux and Ramda (and nothing else!) it's a breath of fresh
air to have my compiler actually enforce purity. Amazing language and runtime.

------
jacobevelyn
Hey HN! I built this site to learn Elm but also because I was astonished I
couldn't find another site that did this. Would love any feedback!

